# Ohio Gameday (January 18th) Game Sign Up



## Crothian

Hello out there to Everyone.  As of now these are the games we and the timeslots we have.  If you have a game you'd like to run, please post it or e-mail me.  If you'd like to play in one of these announced games, please post or e-mail me.  The other Ohio Gameday thread is: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29073

Ohio Gameday. It's going to be January 18th at the Ohio Union (that's on the Ohio State Campus). Now we are going to have people say if they want to Run a Game or just play.  Also, if you have a descrtiption for your game, well you know the drill.  

Okay we have 4 games right now. (all times and games are suspect to change)10-2, 3-7, and 8-12

*10am-2pm (or there abouts) *

Enkhidu - Paranoia game
Players(6): Crothian, Fett527, Menexenus, Clear Dragon

DanMcS: d20 Modern, 6 people, pregenerated characters
Players: LiVeWiRe, BButler, Quatermoon, LrdApoc, Quickbeam, Alex

*3pm -7pm (or there abouts)*

ashockney: Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King (14th level characters)
Players: Fett527, Bubbalicious, BBUtler, DanMcS. Nightsend

Crothian – Whispering Woodwind (D&D, 6 people, 1st level, pregenerated characters. Characters can be seen: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36492  )
Players: Aurora,  dshai527, Clear dragon, Quickbeam, Alex, LiVeWiRe

*8pm-12am (or there abouts)*

dshai527: swashbuckling game for 6 pregenerated characters level 8
Players: Fett527, Bubbalicious, LiVeWiRe

* Floating Games * Gunter and others may have some pick up games to accomidate other people.

*What You Need:* I suggest everyuone who comes bring their usual gaming supplies like dice, books you'll need, pens/pencils, and paper.  There are many places within walking distance for food.  If people wnat to get together and organize the bringing of snacks and soft drinks that would great.

*Prizes:*  Thanks to the great people at Mystic Eye Games we have been given prizes.  I'm also thinking about getting some more.  Each DM will recieve a book as a token of my thanks.  I haven't decided how else to give things out so if you have any idea/suggestions I'm open to them.

* Address of the Union: * 

Ohio Union
1739 N High St
Columbus, OH 43201

(Main Ofc-Reservations-Information 614/292-7924)

* Gray Suite K is the room, it is in the southeast corner of the basement. *


----------



## Crothian

*Paranio Game*

For immediate release:

Happy briefing to you,
Happy briefing to you,
Happy briefing loyal citizen,
Happy briefing to you!

The Computer requests your presence in Briefing Room Q527 in LAX sector at [Time Unavailable At Your Security Clearance] on the 18th daycycle of the first monthcycle of next yearcycle. Please be prompt. All tardy clones should instead report to BFE sector for reactor shielding duty.


Please RSVP by selecting one option:

Yes

or

Yes


Thank you! Have a nice daycycle!

Bramst-O-KER's Paranoia! is a 4 hour Paranoia game for 6 players. The adventure will be run by Enkhidu, and has been graciously supplied by PirateCat. Slots will be filled on a first come, first serve basis, so please pre-register.


----------



## Crothian

*Whispering Woodwind*

This adventure will feature characters on their very first adventure.  The module is written by Mark of Creative Mountain Games and has recieved high marks from the reviews.   It is not a dungeoncrawl or a hackfest.  It will feature the characters and involve a few different ways to get through the encounters.


----------



## fett527

I will also play in the Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King.  I haven't played that high of level in 3rd ed, but once.


----------



## dshai527

I and my wife Aurora would like to be players in the Whispering Woodwind Game

I can also run a swashbuckling game for 6 pregenerated characters level 8 if there is interest, you can put it into any time slot, except the one I am playing in.


----------



## fett527

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *I and my wife Aurora would like to be players in the Whispering Woodwind Game
> 
> I can also run a swashbuckling game for 6 pregenerated characters level 8 if there is interest, you can put it into any time slot, except the one I am playing in. *




Oh yeah!  I'm all about swashing buckles.  Count me in for this one.


----------



## Crothian

I just have to ask: Is it a coincidence that both of you have 527 in your names and are from Dayton?


----------



## dshai527

Enk, fett and I go way back, they both play and have had a large role in developing my world. 

Enk and I are neighbors and fett lives across town. We all went to high school together.

527 just happens to be the ultimate number in the universe, despite what hitchhikers guide says. If you really wanna know Ill explain at the event. 

Read the story hour if you wanna good look at how we interact, and how insane we really are.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Please, kind sir, to be adding me to your list of players for this Grand Event!  Wouldn't mind playing in D'Shai's swashbuckling game (though I'm a little tired of looking at his face...Cripes he's scary lookin'!) and the high-level Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King, though I'm flexible (socially...not so much physically).  You mentioned a Thieves' World campign (though I realize you've decided not to run one) which would be fun.  I also would love playing something old school like Rolemaster (though I can't DM as I loaned out all my materials about 14 years ago and have no idea where they got to, plus, Rolemaster stuff is impossible to find anymore.)  Anyway, I'd love to play.


----------



## Crothian

I may decide to run a TW game, but that will depend on how things go.  Other systems are welcome if people want to run them.


----------



## Clear Dragon

I just emailed my DM to see if he was interested in attending the event and perhaps running a game. Also go ahead and sign me up for the Whispering Woodwind game. I will wait a bit on deciding for the others, just to see if we get some more people interested in DMing. Maybe I will get some nerve and think up an adventure. I have only DMed like three sessions ever, so don't count on it!


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *I just emailed my DM to see if he was interested in attending the event and perhaps running a game. Also go ahead and sign me up for the Whispering Woodwind game. I will wait a bit on deciding for the others, just to see if we get some more people interested in DMing. Maybe I will get some nerve and think up an adventure. I have only DMed like three sessions ever, so don't count on it! *




Three sessions is plenty of experience.  There is no way that people would take advantage of you at this one time session


----------



## LiVeWiRe

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *
> Enk and I are neighbors and fett lives across town. We all went to high school together.
> 
> 527 just happens to be the ultimate number in the universe, despite what hitchhikers guide says. If you really wanna know Ill explain at the event.
> 
> Read the story hour if you wanna good look at how we interact, and how insane we really are. *




Dshai, I'd like the explanation regarding 527 too!

Crothian...everything Dshai said about the SH is true!  And, the fact that it's an *awesome* story makes it that much better!    Drop in and check it out! (link in sig)


----------



## Crothian

So, LW, what games should I be signing you up for?  It's okay if you later have to back out because you can't make the trip.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian:
As it stands, it looks like I'll be making the trip for your funfilled Gameday festivities.  I'd like to sign myself and one of my gaming buddies (Alex) up for your Whispering Woodwind adventure.  Please clarify though, what time is this session?  I couldn't tell if it was 3-7pm or 8pm-midnight (which is 12am).


----------



## Crothian

My game's in the second tear of games, the 3-7 slot.  I'll try to make it easier to read.


----------



## Quickbeam

Thanks Crothian.
I'll let you know by Monday if we intend to leave early enough to make the 10am-2pm d20 Modern session.


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Thanks Crothian.
> I'll let you know by Monday if we intend to leave early enough to make the 10am-2pm d20 Modern session. *




That's cool, I understand that's a bit of a drive.  It's great that you guys are going to be able to make it.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's cool, I understand that's a bit of a drive.  It's great that you guys are going to be able to make it. *




IIRC correctly it's something like just over 3 1/2 hours...no big deal.  I'm happy to have the chance to attend after missing out on what I'm told was an excellent Chicago Gameday.


----------



## LiVeWiRe

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, LW, what games should I be signing you up for?  It's okay if you later have to back out because you can't make the trip. *




Crothian,

Please sign me up for:

Dan McS's d20M adventure (10a-2p)

Your Whispering Woodwind adventure (3p-7p) & 

Dshai's Swashbuckling adventure (8p-12a)

Thanks!


----------



## gunter uxbridge

My current plan it to show up and run some freelance games.  I MIGHT have a new job with a schedule to be determined later, so I don't want to put anything in concrete.  Besides, having some unannounced games gives some flexibility to the day.  I intend to run at least a four hour D&D 3E game and maybe a Star Wars or Star Trek RPG game.  No need to sign up, since who knows how this will play out.


----------



## fett527

dshai527 said:
			
		

> *Read the story hour if you wanna good look at how we interact, and how insane we really are. *




I'm not insane.  Really I'm not.  You believe me right?  I mean it's not like I would rip your heart out for writing a check in the cash only lane.  

Wait...I did do that.



OK, so I didn't rip her heart out, but I would have if dshai and Enk hadn't been holding me back!


----------



## Crothian

gunter uxbridge said:
			
		

> *My current plan it to show up and run some freelance games.  I MIGHT have a new job with a schedule to be determined later, so I don't want to put anything in concrete.  Besides, having some unannounced games gives some flexibility to the day.  I intend to run at least a four hour D&D 3E game and maybe a Star Wars or Star Trek RPG game.  No need to sign up, since who knows how this will play out. *




That's great and I encourage people to have something extra to run just in case.  I'm going to try to have something a little extra myself.  Hope to see you there and thanks.


----------



## Crothian

Just keeping it in sight, in mind


----------



## fett527

Slipping off the second page.


----------



## BButler

I think that the D20 modern game and the Fire Giant King sound like fun.  Sign me up.


----------



## fett527

Cool.  More gamers, more gamers!


----------



## fett527

*Gamers of Ohio, unite!*

_BUMP_


----------



## Crothian

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  A little under 7 weeks till the Big Day.


----------



## DanMcS

Hey, I just realized I've been too dumb to sign up for a game.  Get me into that Halls of the Fire Giant King game, please?  I'll be running in the morning, and I'll probably be around in the evening to hang out or play pick-up or organize a steady 3e game   Gotta network, gotta network.

Teaser for the d20 modern game (at 10 am, good lord who thought that up, the only thing scary that early is the sunlight):

A peaceful evening on the town.  Your team is on rest and recovery from the last mission (zombie toddlers, your skin still crawls).  Dinner and a concert, and you're walking back to your car when...


----------



## fett527

BUMP.

Nothing else special.  Just sign up!


----------



## Quickbeam

DanMcS:
Thanks for the teaser...once I know if we'll be around in time, I will sign up for your game.  One of my holiday gifts this year is (hopefully) gonna be the d20 Modern Rulebook, and I'd love give the game a try.


----------



## Aramanthes

*Re: Guardtower/Ravenstone Stuff*

Hey all!

I finally talked to the guys down at the Ravenstone and they are interested in doing something for the event.

Mike Williamson is the guy I'm talking to about it.  He runs RPGA games at the Stone fairly regularly, and is one of the new owners taking over for Joe Turner.

I still haven't been able to talke to Todd over at the Tower yet, mainly because our schedules just aren't meshing.

Anyway...that's my status update


----------



## Crothian

Thanks for doing that.  We are happy with any amount of participation they are comfortible with.  It's all about the fun.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Thanks for doing that.  We are happy with any amount of participation they are comfortible with.  It's all about the fun. *





Fun, fun and more fun!


----------



## MEG Hal

Crothian-
If you want prizes for some of the games, drop me a private e-mail and I will see what we can do.


----------



## Enkhidu

*We need more DMs!*

From the looks of it, we only have 5 (out of a possible 15 to 18, from the looks of it) slots filled for GameDay!.

So if you'd like to run a game, we hurry up and sign up for a slot by emailing Crothian. I'm sure he won't mind adding you to the list.


----------



## DanMcS

Only one of the games is even full.  I'd say our ratio of signed up DMs to signed up players is just about right.


----------



## Crothian

Well, right now it's still over a month away.  I imagine that after the hollidays more poeple will become availible.  As always more DMs would be great, but right now we are not in a rush to get more.


----------



## fett527

Bump

Back to the front!


----------



## fett527

Bump for the weekend


----------



## Crothian

It's the holliuday season so things are going to move slowly.  Hopefully they will pick up after the New Year.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

[hijack] why does your sig keep changing? have you been taunting Piratecat?[/hijack]


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *[hijack] why does your sig keep changing? have you been taunting Piratecat?[/hijack] *




No, I'm just looking for the perfect sig.  So, I keep changing it.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *It's the holliuday season so things are going to move slowly.  Hopefully they will pick up after the New Year. *




I know, we're probably on the verge of suspending gaming until January, but it doesn't hurt to *BUMP* every so often.


----------



## Crothian

I agree, plus at some point I have a majot annoucement about this.  Well, maybe not totally major, but I think it's pretty darn cool!!


----------



## DanMcS

If you're in columbus, sign up, play!  It will be some fun for a dreary January saturday, you'll meet new gaming people, you even have a chance to win a Lamborghine!



(A 0% chance is still a chance, right?)


----------



## Crothian

Well, you might not have a chance to win the car, but you might have a chance to win other cool prices.  Stay tuned for full details!!


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, you might not have a chance to win the car, but you might have a chance to win other cool prices.  Stay tuned for full details!!   *





OOOHHH!  Prizes!  What could they be!?


----------



## Crothian

Well, I got a a special box in the mail today.  Later Friday I should have specific details!!


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, I got a a special box in the mail today.  Later Friday I should have specific details!! *




Does it self-destruct in five seconds?  Is it ticking?  Can you hear something moving around inside?  Come on man...give us some details!!


----------



## Clear Dragon

Does it have airholes? It better. If I get another dead hamster because someone forgot to poke airholes in the box I will be perturbed ever so slightly.


----------



## Crothian

Not ticking, no airholes (and none needed ), And nothing moving around either.  

There are going to be prizes to give away.  So, how do we determine who gets them?  Should have some games or contests set up?  Perhaps some odd d20 trivia?  Any suggestions?

I figure everyone who runs a game will be given something juast as thanks for putting the time into preparing and running.


----------



## Crothian

There is new infomraiotn in the first post.  Please read and offer any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> There are going to be prizes to give away.  So, how do we determine who gets them?  Should have some games or contests set up?
> *




How about Indian (correction: Native American) Leg Wrestling?


----------



## Crothian

I think something more along the lines of role playing related would be a little more appripriate.  However, feel free to challenge people for their own prizes.


----------



## ashockney

*Prizes!*

I'd love to have prizes to give away.  Let the DM decide based on the game.  

Do I go with:
Prize for most damage dealt?
or
Prize for best roleplaying?

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Mr Fidgit

well, there will be a paranoia game. i've heard that at conventions, prizes are awarded for things like: most clones killed, best death and so forth


----------



## Crothian

I'll give each DM a few prizes that they can give out as they see fit.  That should work.


----------



## Crothian

I hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## fett527

I will be starting in about 8 hours.  I'm off Monday and Tuesday so I won't work again until Thursday!


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'll give each DM a few prizes that they can give out as they see fit.  That should work. *




Sounds like a good plan to me.

As for your Whispering Woodwind campaign...when do you plan on posting the PC options for us to choose from?


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me.
> 
> As for your Whispering Woodwind campaign...when do you plan on posting the PC options for us to choose from? *




Good question.  Probably work on that after Christmas.


----------



## Mark

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good question.  Probably work on that after Christmas. *




I'll be sure to get together in a chat channel with you after the holidays and we'll discuss what I can do for you in regard to prizes, eh?


----------



## Crothian

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be sure to get together in a chat channel with you after the holidays and we'll discuss what I can do for you in regard to prizes, eh?  *




That would really cool..  Thanks Mark.


----------



## fett527

Post Christmas BUMP!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

pre-New Years Eve *bump*!

(somebody had to do it... )


----------



## Quartermoon

I'm interested in playing the d20 Modern at 10.

I guess I'm too late for the Woodwinds game...and Fire Giants scare me (actually, I don't like playing such high level characters).  But maybe there will be a pick-up game I can join in the 3-7 slot.

I wish the swashbuckling game were earlier...it sounds fun, but 8-midnight is just too late for me.


----------



## Crothian

Thanks for posting Quatermoon.  I'm hop9ing there will bew some pick up games as well inaddition to other odds and ends.  

Perhps spme board games or other forms of entertainment should be brought?


----------



## Quickbeam

My buddy Alex and I are still working on an ETA, which will determine our availability for the d20 Modern game.

Any idea when those 1st level PC's are gonna get posted Crothian -- I'm anxious to see the kooky race/class combinations you've come up with 

Oh yeah...*BUMP!*


----------



## Crothian

My guess is sometime this week I'll work on them while I'm watching all this football.


----------



## alsih2o

looks like i am gonna be able to make it to this one 

 will be looking a game, any reccomendations folks?


----------



## gunter uxbridge

I am going to commit to run a 3E D&D game, either one I write or maybe a module....just depends on the day I guess.  I was also looking through some old papers yesterday and found a FASA based Star Trek RPG scenario that I wrote about ten years ago but never ran.  I will probably hold it in reserve as a pick-up game if things are slow.

I'm not going to schedule a time for either.  I'll just float and take on whoever shows.  People are bound to be wandering in and out all day anyway.


----------



## Crothian

Thanks Gunter, I'm just going to place you down for "Floating" games so people who just look at the first post can know there are some of these sort of planned.


----------



## Mark

This is really shpaing up into a "must be at" event!  I think the Ohio area is definitely one where something like this can get huge... 

How are the character ideas coming for the Whispering Woodwind game?  I'm not looking to horn in with suggestions but I am very curious to hear how things are going.  Maybe we can get together for a chat sometime on the future but before the gameday?


----------



## Crothian

I haven't created any of the characters so far by this is what they are going to be:

Gnome Barbarian
Half Orc Bard
Half Elf Cleric
Halfling Druid
Elven Fighter
Dwarven Monk
Gnome Paladin
Halfling Ranger
Half Orc Rogue
Elven Sorcerer
Dwarven Wizard


----------



## Mark

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I haven't created any of the characters so far by this is what they are going to be:
> 
> Gnome Barbarian
> Half Orc Bard
> Half Elf Cleric
> Halfling Druid
> Elven Fighter
> Dwarven Monk
> Gnome Paladin
> Halfling Ranger
> Half Orc Rogue
> Elven Sorcerer
> Dwarven Wizard *




Lots of cool choices there, Capital C. 


(I have now dubbed thee, Capital C, in case you missed that somehow.  )


----------



## Crothian

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lots of cool choices there, Capital C.
> 
> 
> (I have now dubbed thee, Capital C, in case you missed that somehow.  ) *




Capital C?  Umm, sure, okay Mark.  

For the adventure, since it's a nice fun adventure, I wanted to go with some different character options to reinforce the fun aspect.


----------



## Enkhidu

Things that go BUMP in the night...


----------



## Quickbeam

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *looks like i am gonna be able to make it to this one
> *




Perfect.  I'm bringing you the clay I promised to send several months ago...sorry for being so remiss.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian:
No humans, eh?  Very cool.
Put my buddy Alex down for the elven fighter, and I'll play either the gnome barbarian or halfling ranger -- you can choose for me .

I imagine that you're generating all the PC stats and equipment, but do we get to name them?  How about character backgrounds?


----------



## LrdApoc

Hey Dan,

If you have an opening I'm up for the 10-2 D20 Modern Game.. since I have to work Saturday night, I can play in that game

I will be attending for awhile. I'm not due to work until 5pm so that should be enough time to get a few games in, or at least harng out and see who comes.


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Crothian:
> No humans, eh?  Very cool.
> Put my buddy Alex down for the elven fighter, and I'll play either the gnome barbarian or halfling ranger -- you can choose for me .
> 
> I imagine that you're generating all the PC stats and equipment, but do we get to name them?  How about character backgrounds? *




Humans are boring, everyone plays them.  I'm doing it all, names, persoanlity, background.  I image it won't be that long, just some traits and suggestions for the chatacter.  I'm not going for inter party conflict on this game, so it's not going to be anything like that.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Humans are boring, everyone plays them.  I'm doing it all, names, persoanlity, background.  I image it won't be that long, just some traits and suggestions for the chatacter.  I'm not going for inter party conflict on this game, so it's not going to be anything like that. *




Good deal.  Just let me know which of the above referenced PC's you want me to play, and I'll be happy to share my ideas for a few special personality traits .


----------



## LrdApoc

On an odd chance, would anyone want to try a d20 Mecha Crusade one shot??

Unfortunately the only time I could run it would be the 10am-2pm session, but I wanted to see if anyone would bite.

The characters will be pregenerated, as will the Mecha. I would post setting as well before the game occurs so players could become familiar with it. Relevent info will be illustrated for everyone who is inclined.

I'm not going to be upset if no one is interested, but I thought I'd ask. I know I won;t be running anything like this with my current gaming group so I thought I'd try it here.


----------



## fett527

2 weeks and a day until the first annual(hopefully) Ohio Gameday!

Oh yeah...*GO BUCKS!!*


----------



## BButler

*Fire Giant characters*

Ar the characters for the Fire Giant game also going to be pregenerated?


----------



## fett527

*Re: Fire Giant characters*



			
				BButler said:
			
		

> *Ar the characters for the Fire Giant game also going to be pregenerated? *




I hope they are.  How 'bout it ashcokney?


----------



## DanMcS

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Hey Dan,
> If you have an opening I'm up for the 10-2 D20 Modern Game.. since I have to work Saturday night, I can play in that game*




Hey Crothian, next time you update the first post, add this guy here to that there list.  

Four players, whoo boy.  Anybody else?


----------



## ashockney

*Return to the Halls of the Fire Giant King*

I do have four pre-generated characters that people may choose from, or you can bring your own hero:

Marikian (Winged Folk) Barbarian (trust me, he kicks ass)

Rakark (Cat-folk) Rogue/Fighter

Human Cleric

Krylin (think Jedi) Sorcerer

If the players prefer, I can easily morph these into more "basic 3rd Ed" class combinations (such as 1/2 orc barb, halfling rogue, dwarven cleric, and elven sorcerer).  Or I could easily convert them into interesting FR class/race combos.  Whatever you want, I'm here to provide!  

The existing pre-generated characters are part of my campaign world (being developed for publication) with unique races and prestige classes.  If you want to try something fun and different, be brave and volunteer!  

I would stress, however, that bringing your own hero is welcomed as well.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

*bump*


----------



## Quickbeam

For all of my Ohio friends who've noticed that I hail from the Great Lakes State just to the north of you, I want to make this abundantly clear before arriving at the Ohio Gameday in two weeks -- I am *NOT* now, nor have I *EVER* been a U of M Weasel fan!!  I went to Michigan State, and bleed Sparty green & white!!

FWIW, I was rooting for the Buckeyes last night...and certainly against the Weasels back in November.

I just wanted to save all you OSU fans the wasted time and energy of trying to gloat, and rub your national title in my face.  I'm happy for Buckeye fans everywhere.

_This has been a public service announcement.  We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread._


----------



## LrdApoc

*Bump* To bring it back onto the first page


----------



## Crothian

Less then two weeks till the event.


----------



## NightsEnd

Hey guys, I'm interested in playing in Return to the Hall of the Fire Giant King if there are spaces still available.

Don't quite feel up to running a game myself though, sorry.

NightsEnd


----------



## Crothian

Taken care of, welcome aboard


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian:
Congrats again on your Buckeye national championship -- it was an amazing effort and a fantastic game!!

Have you decided which PC I'm getting (gnome barbarian or halfling ranger), or are you waiting for the other participants to choose their characters first?  Just curious, because I love getting inside my PC's heads beforehand...even for a one shot adventure .


----------



## Crothian

Once the characters are made this week people can choose who they want.


----------



## Crothian

Well, we are going to be competeing with a celebration of the OSU National Champs.  There's going to be some sort of celebration at the Horseshoe 1pm on that the 18th.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, we are going to be competeing with a celebration of the OSU National Champs.  There's going to be some sort of celebration at the Horseshoe 1pm on that the 18th. *



hopefully they'll be having people park around the 'shoe and on west campus...

do you know if Lane is still under construction?


----------



## Crothian

I didn't even know Lane was under construction to begin with.  I didn't notice any last time I was there, but I was west of 315 on Lane


----------



## Clear Dragon

> do you know if Lane is still under construction?




If you are refering to the bridge across the Olentangy River then no, it has been torn down and the new one won't be done til mid-2004.

Btw I am intereseted in Paranoia in the morning but have never played it. Is it a quick learn? If so sign me up! I figure I will try to join in a pick up game of some sort in the evening or come up with something myself to run on the fly (probably either a gauntlet or battle royale for high level characters).


----------



## Enkhidu

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you are refering to the bridge across the Olentangy River then no, it has been torn down and the new one won't be done til mid-2004.
> 
> Btw I am intereseted in Paranoia in the morning but have never played it. Is it a quick learn? If so sign me up! I figure I will try to join in a pick up game of some sort in the evening or come up with something myself to run on the fly (probably either a gauntlet or battle royale for high level characters). *




I'm the GM for the Paranoia game, so let me field this one...

If anyone who signs up for the game would like it, I'll write up a short (and I do mean short - after all, we're talking Red level clearance here, for those in the know...) intro to Paranoia. Trust me, it'll be fun!


----------



## Crothian

Sure, write it up.  It's been about 9 years since I last played so I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## ashockney

> If you are refering to the bridge across the Olentangy River then no, it has been torn down and the new one won't be done til mid-2004.




I was down on Lane this weekend (buying my 2002 Naitonal Championship Shirt, of course) and coming off of 315 had to take a big detour around Lane Ave, right at the Schottenstein Arena.  If you throw in all the people that will pack that place for the celebration at the Shoe, I would highly recommend coming in from 71 or High Street to minimize the traffic and detour craziness.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

ashockney said:
			
		

> * I would highly recommend coming in from 71 or High Street to minimize the traffic and detour craziness. *



if the out-of-towners follow the original directions posted (from 71), they should be fine

(i wanted to make sure all of the _in-towners_ knew  )


----------



## BButler

*Re: Return to the Halls of the Fire Giant King*



			
				ashockney said:
			
		

> *I do have four pre-generated characters that people may choose from, or you can bring your own hero:
> 
> Marikian (Winged Folk) Barbarian (trust me, he kicks ass)
> 
> Rakark (Cat-folk) Rogue/Fighter
> 
> Human Cleric
> 
> Krylin (think Jedi) Sorcerer
> 
> *




Those sound like interesting concepts, and I wouldn't mind playing any of them.  I'm pretty sure, though, that I won't be able to put together my own character before the gameday.


----------



## DanMcS

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, we are going to be competeing with a celebration of the OSU National Champs.  There's going to be some sort of celebration at the Horseshoe 1pm on that the 18th.*




Bloody hell.  It's a couple of miles, but it might be easier for me to just bike over.  Obsessive OSU fans grumble grumble.


----------



## alsih2o

well, now it looks like i will not be able to make it, our housesitter backed out.

 crothian, send me your address please


----------



## ashockney

> I'm pretty sure, though, that I won't be able to put together my own character




No problem BB, I've got you covered!  You interested in a detailed background as well?  If so, I can whip one up (RPGA style).  Just let me know.



> well, now it looks like i will not be able to make it, our housesitter backed out.




You will be missed!  I was looking forward to meeting another "ENWorld" icon.

Iconic potter...but still an icon!


----------



## Quickbeam

Sorry you can't make it Clay.

As for the OSU celebration, anyone know why there's such a lengthy delay is setting that affair up?


----------



## Crothian

Okay, time to whip up some NPCs


----------



## Crothian

Started a thread in RG for the characters:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36492


----------



## DanMcS

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *As for the OSU celebration, anyone know why there's such a lengthy delay is setting that affair up?*




Coach is out of town this week, they have to decide how to distribute tickets for this shindig, it has to mesh with the mayor's schedule so he can swindle a photo op out of it, that kind of thing.


----------



## Crothian

8 days and counting!!!!


----------



## BButler

ashockney said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problem BB, I've got you covered!  You interested in a detailed background as well?  If so, I can whip one up (RPGA style).  Just let me know.
> *




A background would be quite cool,  but if you don't have time, don't worry about it.

Man, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Started a thread in RG for the characters:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36492 *




I love them!!  Definitely put my friend Alex down for Aust (male elven fighter), and I'll play Mardnab (female gnome barbarian) unless the party winds up really lacking in an important area of need.  Then I'll switch to fill the niche .


----------



## Quickbeam

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Coach is out of town this week, they have to decide how to distribute tickets for this shindig, it has to mesh with the mayor's schedule so he can swindle a photo op out of it, that kind of thing. *




Fair enough, and thanks for the explanation.  Any word on how many people are expected to attend this celebration?


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I love them!!  Definitely put my friend Alex down for Aust (male elven fighter), and I'll play Mardnab (female gnome barbarian) unless the party winds up really lacking in an important area of need.  Then I'll switch to fill the niche . *




I don't want people to play niche's I want people to play what they want.  The adventure doesn't require any classes, it could work with any 6 characters.  Certain classes will give an advantage here or there, but there is no point where X class is needed or the adventure fails.


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fair enough, and thanks for the explanation.  Any word on how many people are expected to attend this celebration? *




Um, let's see, thousands?  This is Columbus and we really love our Buckeyes.  2% of the student population shows and that's a thousand right there.  So, it's really hard to say.


----------



## Quickbeam

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't want people to play niche's I want people to play what they want.  The adventure doesn't require any classes, it could work with any 6 characters.  Certain classes will give an advantage here or there, but there is no point where X class is needed or the adventure fails. *




Alrighty then, I'm playing Mardnab.

Also, please book Alex and I in the d20 Modern game at 10am.  Is it acceptable that he and I will both be first time players?


----------



## Crothian

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alrighty then, I'm playing Mardnab.
> 
> Also, please book Alex and I in the d20 Modern game at 10am.  Is it acceptable that he and I will both be first time players? *




I'll book you but first time players thing is up to the DM.


----------



## Quickbeam

DanMcS:
Are you willing to place to d20M rookies in your game?  I've got the Rulebook and will have it reviewed before next weekend.  Then I'll have 3-4 hours of driving time Friday night to go over the basics with my friend.


----------



## Clear Dragon

It was a tough choise as all the characters are interesting, I think I will chose Dell.


----------



## DanMcS

If you can roll a d20, you can play.    It's not really that different from regular D&D.  There's different classes, but the vast majority of the mechanics are the exact same.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

this is not a bump, i merely have no comment at this time


----------



## DanMcS

I have a comment.  There's good news and bad news about the OSU celebration that day.  Good news is that all campus parking garages are free that saturday.  Bad news is that they expect people to start showing up at 9 AM for the 1:00 PM victory hoorah at the stadium.

Now, they're opening up all the west campus and schottenstein center parking, and running shuttles from there to the 'Shoe, so maybe most of the revellers will go there.  And if you're showing up for the first game session at 10:00, you'll probably be all right in the garage.  If you're showing up later in the day, good luck to you.  If you find a spot anywhere close, grab it and walk.  The Union is on the corner of 12th and High, so it's easy to find.  Traffic will probably be bad from 10:00 to 1, and after the rally (whenever it ends).


----------



## Crothian

So, what room in the Union do we have?  And is it on the first floor or in the Basement?


----------



## Quickbeam

I promise my buddy and I will be marginally familiar with d20M by next weekend, and thanks for extending the invite to us Dan.  Also, thanks for the info on the Buckeye celebration -- now I'm _really_ happy we're coming in Friday night!!


----------



## Quartermoon

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *if the out-of-towners follow the original directions posted (from 71), they should be fine*




Help!  I can't find any directions... 

Even just a street address would help--I can use Mapquest then.


----------



## Crothian

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Help!  I can't find any directions...
> 
> Even just a street address would help--I can use Mapquest then. *




Sorry, forgot to copy those over from the other thread.  I'll have it posted here shortly.


----------



## Crothian

Here's the address:

Ohio Union
1739 N High St
Columbus, OH 43201

(Main Ofc-Reservations-Information 614/292-7924)


----------



## Crothian

These directions assume Lane is closed, which I don't know if it still is:


Take 70 or 71 toward columbus. If you can't find those, I can't help you 

From 70, get to 71 north. Now everyone will be on 71.

Exit 71 at 11th avenue. Turn west on 11th.

Take 11th west; you'll go under an overpass, then hit a light. 11th becomes one-way east at this point, so turn right (north).

Go one block, turn left (west) onto chittenden (the road dead-ends and Chit. is one-way west- can't get lost here).

Take chittenden west, go through the light at 4th, then Summit. The next light should be High St- Chit dead-ends here. Turn right (north).

1 block north is 12th avenue. turn left at the light and immediately make a right-hand turn onto the service road that runs the length of the Ohio Union building. at the end of the service road, turn left into the parking garage

Getting back out is simpler, you just take High south to 11th and you can get all the way to the freeway.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Gray Suite K is the room, it is in the southeast corner of the basement. I will find out if I can post some simple direction signs in the building.


----------



## Crothian

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *Gray Suite K is the room, it is in the southeast corner of the basement. I will find out if I can post some simple direction signs in the building. *




Thanks, I'll post that in the first message as well.  I think it might be important!!


----------



## DanMcS

Five days and counting, so bump.  Been working on colossal maps, dastardly villains, heroic pregens, and nefarious plot twists for the d20 modern game.

The pregen PCs are basically bare stats and lists of stuff.  We'll deal 'em out like cards, let you swap around if you're not happy with what you drew, and everyone will get to name and describe their PC to a certain extent.  There will be 8 or 9 statted characters available, for 6 players, so you ought to end up happy.  We'll take some time at the beginning of the session so everyone is on the same page ruleswise, and get rolling.


----------



## ashockney

> There will be 8 or 9 statted characters available, for 6 players, so you ought to end up happy.




Ha, ha!  The bar is raised once again.  Ok, instead of having only four pregens...I'll make it six, and give each of them a unique background, tied to the story of Myrik, my campaign world!  

Whew!

Looking forward to this weekend.  See you all there soon!


----------



## DanMcS

Hah.  I raised the bar?  Because reading Sepulchrave and Piratecat and Doc Midnight's Feng Shui here over the last couple of months is threatening to give me a full-on case of DM's Inadequacy Anxiety.  What if my game isn't action-packed enough?  What if the players aren't quippy?  What if my plot twists are see-through and not bendy at all, but straight?  What if the players laugh at the villain's scary lines and cower at his jokes?



If you're worried about my pregens, wait till you see the maps I'm making.


----------



## Crothian

11 pregens here all ready to go.  But I'm not trying to increase the bar or compete in a game I can't win.  It's all about the fun!!

But I do have a special prize that I'm going to give away to the best DM.  So, let the compitition really begin.


----------



## Crothian

Anyone know when the Union doors open?  I plan on being there early to get some things set up and welcome the people as they arrive.

Also, anyone happen to have a digital camera or at least a camera?  I figure taking pictures and embarrissing all of that show up is only fair.


----------



## ashockney

*You had to go there...*



> But I do have a special prize that I'm going to give away to the best DM. So, let the compitition really begin.




Yes, that sounds fair, since you'll be DM'ing too! Hmmmm.... 

I agree it's all about the fun!  I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone in person this weekend.  

I'm currently planning on getting down there around 3pm (and very tempted to run over to the National Championship Celebration), of course depending on how the parking and weather looks.  Don't cancel on me if I'm not there when the previous games end at 2pm, though.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: You had to go there...*



			
				ashockney said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, that sounds fair, since you'll be DM'ing too! Hmmmm....
> 
> I agree it's all about the fun!  I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone in person this weekend.
> 
> I'm currently planning on getting down there around 3pm (and very tempted to run over to the National Championship Celebration), of course depending on how the parking and weather looks.  Don't cancel on me if I'm not there when the previous games end at 2pm, though. *




Of course it's totally fair and predetermined  

I figure we miught get some late people because of the celebration so depending on how things go we might delay the second teir games if everyone isn't there for a little bit.


----------



## DanMcS

Crothian said:
			
		

> *But I do have a special prize that I'm going to give away to the best DM.  So, let the compitition really begin.   *




I want bonus points because I cut myself last night making props.  The exacto-knife is NOT your friend.


----------



## Crothian

Bonus points to be awarded as follows:

1 Bonus point for every 3 stictches
10 Bonus Points for each lost limb


----------



## Clear Dragon

Ohio Union Hours of Operation 2002 and 2003 

Regular Hours of Operation:

Sunday 12pm - 11pm 
Monday 7am - 11pm 
Tuesday 7am - 11pm 
Wednesday 7am - 11pm 
Thursday 7am - 11pm 
Friday 7am - 1am 
*Saturday 9am - 1am*

Though there are events scheduled to start as early as 4:30 and 7:00 am so I imagine the doors are unlocked earlier, just no staff is present. Likewise there is an event scheduled to end atl 3:00 am, so running late shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Crothian

Thanks Clear Dragon.  I'll probably be done there around 9am.  On the whole Gamers are known to be morning people so I should be first.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Map of the Basement

btw top is West, bottom is therefore the High St. side. The parking garage is to the north (right) of the building.

Gray Suite K is in lower left corner of the map next to the Lanes Lounge.


----------



## Clear Dragon

And here is the ground floor (or first depending upon your preferred numbering convention).

The ATM is 5/3 btw

And a pizza place came in recently too, it is in the unmarked food place next to HD Dawg.


----------



## Clear Dragon

*even more stuff....*

Places to eat in the union. Lifted from the union's webpage

*Freshens*

Freshens Smoothie Company is the largest custom-blended smoothie concept in the country. Teaming up with MET-Rx, they provide several leading-edge Nutritional Boosters as well as their real whole fruit, vitamin-fortified smoothies. Soft-serve frozen yogurt with fruit and candy toppings also available.

Saturday 11:00am-7:00p


*HD Dawgs*

Do you need a quick snack or maybe even a little suger pick me up? HD Dawgs is the place. From Cookies, Cinna Buns, Soft Drinks, Fruit Drinks... you name it they got it.

Saturday 11:00am-7:00p


*Mark Pi's*

Mark Pi's is the only fast-food chinese restaurant in the Union. Their menu consists mainly of chicken, pork, and shrimp entrees, but also provide a large vegetarian selection as well.

Saturday 11:00am-9:00


*Steak Escape*

National chain restaurant providing cheesesteak, fries, and more.
Location: First Floor Food Court

Saturday 11:00am-8:00


*Wall Street Deli*

Wall Street Deli is an upscale, big city style deli. Their menu includes a variety of high quality meats and breads, as well as salad, baked potatoes, and more.
Location: First Floor Food Court
11:00am-8:30p


*Wendy's*
International restaurant chain with well over 5000 locations across the U.S. alone, serving hamburgers, chicken sandwiches, fries, salads, potatos, chili, and more.

Saturday 7:00am-10:00


*Woody's Place*

Serving barbecue style sandwiches, tasty sides, and a wide assortment of beverages (alcoholic and non-alcoholic) in a fun, casual atmosphere. Woody's Place is a great place to catch local bands, watch the big screen TV, and participate in other fun, popular entertainment. The Meal Plan and Buck-ID are accepted.

Friday-Saturday 11:00am-1:00am (Kitchen closes at 9pm)


*East to West Noodles*

East to West Noodles features a variety of noodle dishes that are popular on both the east and west sides of the globe, all at great prices! Egg Flower Soup with Shrimp, Pho, and Tha Jung Noodle represent a sampling of dishes available from the eastern hemisphere. Shrimp Alfredo, Spaghetti Meat Sauce and (of course!) Mac and Cheese represent a sampling of dishes from the West. There are a variety of delicious salads available as well.


----------



## Enkhidu

As promised, here is a (very) short primer on Paranoia - I will provide another quick (5 minute) intro right before play begins on Saturday in order to bring everyone up to speed on some game mechanics. This here is for flavor!

*UTOPIA*
Pronunciation: yu-'tO-pE-&
Function: noun
1 : see Alpha Complex


Alpha Complex is perfect. Every clone has a sleeping cubicle thoughtfully provided for them, every citizen has more than enough food, and each has a fulfilling profession: obviously, every clone in Alpha Complex is perfectly happy. And Alpha Complex owes that sense of happiness and security to the watchful optical sensor of our friend, the Computer.

The Computer has been with all of us since the beginning of our lifecycles – from the earliest days in the clone farms through happy and fulfilling days of entertainment eating Hot Fun and drinking Bouncy Bubbly Beverage while watching The Troubleshooting Adventures of Tella-O-MLY, the Computer has been there. As it is said, “It knows when you are sleeping, It knows when you connive. It knows when you’ve been traitorous, so be loyal and alive!” How can a clone feel less than joyful in such a happy environment?

Yet, some clones have turned away from their friend the Computer, and these traitors threaten the very existence of Alpha Complex!

“How can this be?” you ask. “How can traitors to Alpha Complex not see that the Computer’s guidance allows for complete happiness?” Perhaps they are members of traitorous Secret Societies, bent on taking control of Alpha Complex and ruling over all good clones. Or perhaps they are horrible Mutants: deviant clones bent on destroying the Computer. Maybe, just maybe, they are from the Outside, the terrifying unknown. Worst, they might be Commies, spreading their propaganda to unknowing clones until traitorous thoughts spread like a rash on a clone working as Reactor Shielding.

That’s where you come in. You have the honor of being one of the chosen clones – you are a Troubleshooter.

But what do Troubleshooters do? Why, a Troubleshooter shoots trouble, of course. In addition, Troubleshooters get to go on all sorts of fun and exciting missions for the Computer! Doesn’t that make you happy? Of course, being the Computer’s chosen clones also means that some Troubleshooters also fall victim to the plots of Commie Mutant Traitors and end up stabbed, shot, laser burned, disintegrated, made into the occasional batch of Cold Fun, and accidentally Summarily Executed. Such dangers are simply the price a clone pays for Utopia.

Yet the traitors have spread their influence even to the ranks of the Troubleshooters! So be on the lookout for Commies and Secret Society members and Mutants. All such traitors need to be Summarily Executed immediately!

So have a nice daycycle, Troubleshooter, and remember:

_*Stay Alert!
Trust No One!
And Keep Your Laser Handy!*_


----------



## Enkhidu

Just a BUMP as we close in on the weekend!


----------



## alsih2o

*Re: even more stuff....*



			
				Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *Places to eat in the union. Lifted from the union's webpage
> 
> *




 no, no, leave the union for high street and la bamba! burritos as big as your head


----------



## Clear Dragon

Concerning la bamba, yes they are big but I find them to be serriously bland. Do they season anything?? 


More Parking Info

Good News:
Garage(s) will be free 

Bad News:
This is due to the National Championship Celebration so arriving later in the day might mean no spots.

Map

You can park for free in any of the lots marked with red. Since it is a weekend you could also park on some of the streets east of high without a permit but check the signs or you could get ticketed. They normally only ticket in the mornings however so latecomers may be ok parking off-campus if the garage is full.






The red garage in the lower left corner is the one next to the union. Up is west on this map, high street is on the bottom.


----------



## fett527

I still plan on getting Adriatico's Pizza at some point if anyone is interested.  I have to have it again, it has been too long!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

fett527, have you seen this? 

[can't get the link to work....]

[anyway, i did a Google search on Adriatico's Pizza, and the first site link to come up was a mention on chefmoz.org (? i think) there's a link to mapquest and hours and such....]


----------



## fett527

Here's the info I found:

Adriatico's New York Style
265 W 11th Ave
Columbus, OH 43201-2356 
Phone: (614) 421-2300

Hours
Mon-Thu 11pm-12:30am
*Fri-Sat 11am-1:30pm*
Sun 12pm-11:30pm

Looks like I will definitely be eating it for lunch.  And I knew it was on 11th street, my wife lived in Smith Hall for two years and they are right next door to each other.


----------



## Crothian

My guess is they are open a little longer then that, but we can call from the Union or have it for both lunch and dinner.


----------



## Crothian

And make sure someone brings some cameras so we can show the world what fools we are.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And make sure someone brings some cameras so we can show the world what fools we are. *




I will have my digital camera with me!


----------



## Crothian

fett527 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I will have my digital camera with me! *




Cool, thanks.


----------



## fett527

Two days to go!  BUMP


----------



## LrdApoc

Buy am I going to be a Zombi

Luckily we're printing a bunch of special edition papers on Friday so the deadlines for Home final and makeover will be earlier than usual..


----------



## Mr Fidgit

this is not a bump!

so, hush you


----------



## Clear Dragon

Neither is this. Rather, this is an advertisement for the OSU Men's Ice Hockey game versus Bowling Green Friday night at 7:05. I'll be there cheering on the bucks (from within the band), and you should be too! Btw we beat them Thursday night 6-3, how dare they score three goals!!! So come help make some noise.

Tickets 

Go Ohio! Beat the Falcons!


----------



## Mark

This might be my last chance to catch some of you before the big day so...

 Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## fett527

Don't worry, we will.  Thanks!


----------



## Quickbeam

Thanks Mark, and I'll see the rest of you tomorrow morning...unless we unknowingly bump into one another at a local watering hole this evening !!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

okay this _is_ a bump


----------



## Crothian

A few Hours to go.  So, anyone who happens to be on Campus today please stop by and visit the Ohio Gameday Crew!!


----------



## Clear Dragon

Bundling Up for the walk..., Brennans for coffee then on the Union. See everyone there!


----------



## Menexenus

*sorry*

I just wanted to send out my apologies to the organizers of the Paranoia game.  I woke up this morning and found my water pipes were frozen, and the wife won't let me go gaming while there is a household emergency.

Sincere apologies for the last minute notice,

Kyle, a.k.a. Menexenus


----------



## Mr Fidgit

no comments yet?

i just hope everyone made (or makes) it home safely. (the roads are starting to get bad... )


----------



## Clear Dragon

I had a great time. Thanks to everyone involved. Paranoia was a blast, I will definately have to pick that up sometime. I hope I will be availible next year for further adventures of the "Fellowship of the Flute." I had fun swashing the buckles and wielding the dead(ly) wererat! 

Special Thanks to Mr. Fidgit for the Free Burritos and to Crothian in conjunction with Mystic Eye Games for the prizes.


----------



## DanMcS

OK, so I looked back, Livewire is the one that didn't make it, he didn't post anything here, anybody know what happened to him?


----------



## LrdApoc

I believe the d20 Modern game was fun for all.. we definately had some personalities going there, so it was nice.

Why make this a yearly event? I'm sure every quarter or so would probably work for most people..

It was great meeting and playing games with everyone. It reminded me why I got into RPGs in the first place!

If nothing else we need to host a gathering of Enworlders for Origins, someplace in Columbus we can just have a social hour for those who are not attending, but still want to meet up.


----------



## Clear Dragon

Quarterly would be even better!


----------



## LrdApoc

DanMcS said:
			
		

> *OK, so I looked back, Livewire is the one that didn't make it, he didn't post anything here, anybody know what happened to him? *




No Idea... sorry.


----------



## Crothian

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37741


----------



## Quickbeam

I promise to post a full review in the appropraite thread provided by Crothian later today.  In the interim, hopefully these comments will suffice:

-- Alex (who still doesn't have an EN World username) and I had a blast in both our games...thanks Chris and Dan!!

-- We made it home safely despite the occasionally treacherous driving conditions between Columbus and suburban Detroit.

-- We'll definitely be back for the next Ohio Gameday assuming our schedules permit making the trip on the planned dates .


----------



## CrazyDrake2

i missed it...?

i dont get it, i was at the union all day and i didnt see anyobdy.....


----------



## Mr Fidgit

CrazyDrake2 said:
			
		

> *i dont get it, i was at the union all day and i didnt see anyobdy..... *



we were in the basement, waaaaay in the back


----------



## Crothian

CrazyDrake2 said:
			
		

> *i missed it...?
> 
> i dont get it, i was at the union all day and i didnt see anyobdy..... *




Room Grey K, in the Basement.  Sorry you missed it we will be having another one and hopefully you will be able to make it to that.


----------

